# touring on a karate monkey



## ink1373 (Dec 15, 2005)

has anyone ever tried touring on a karate monkey? i'm really into the whole one-bike-only thing, and the KM seems like a great option.

schwalbe makes a 2.35" kevlar belted slick that would probably be great for it. 

mostly i want some karate monkey owner to tell me that you can ride all day without getting unncomfortable.


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

You might want to try posting the same question on the mtbr.com 29er board. I suspect you'd find plenty of KM owners willing to give you the feedback you're looking for...

http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=61


----------



## ink1373 (Dec 15, 2005)

already did! thanks though.


----------



## transplant (Jan 7, 2005)

This guy did it!




http://indycyclespecialist.com/jim.htm


----------



## Old_Bashturd (Feb 8, 2004)

ink1373 said:


> has anyone ever tried touring on a karate monkey? i'm really into the whole one-bike-only thing, and the KM seems like a great option.
> 
> schwalbe makes a 2.35" kevlar belted slick that would probably be great for it.
> 
> mostly i want some karate monkey owner to tell me that you can ride all day without getting unncomfortable.


I had mine setup as a SS 44x18 commuter with risers and avid mechanical discs. I rode it that way for 6 months, granted, only for commuting, not all day rides, but it was very comfortable. The nice thing about the KM is its versatility. You can gear it, put drop bars on it if you want, and its a touring bike. Its a little heavy, but it rides on the road very nicely.


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

*The only things I'd worry about*

Are bottom bracket height and chainstay length. For a loaded touring bike, you want a low BB for extra stability, and long chainstays so that your heels don't hit your bags. Surly's got full geometry charts for all of their frames on their website, you might compare the KM with the Long Haul Trucker and see what the differences are.

--Shannon


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

Might wanna check this one too. Peru by monkey...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=155191


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Jan 27, 2005)

*I'd consider the Kona Unit 2-9 or the Sutra*

I recently bought a Kona Sutra, set it up as a SS mountain bike, though it is primarily designed as a tourer. bottom bracket is fairly low, but I haven't had any pedal hits in the mountain bike mode on fairly technical single-track. I find that while tire clearance can be an issue in the mountain bike mode it's a great all arounder. (note it won't take anything bigger than a 700c by 44c tire.)
The Unit wasn't available in 29 when I bought the Sutra it came out as a SS only bike but from what I've read on the 29er boards the new ones have braze-ons for front and rear deraileurs. It would be a good option.


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Dec 2, 2004)

*friends decided no.*

I have some friends who left from San Diego and are almost at Tierra del Fuego and they wanted the Karate Monkey but had problems with the bag and heel clearance. They ended up with the Long Haul Truckster. 

http://www.diegotofuego.com/adventures/


----------

